# Its Here! AQUADIVE Bronze 100N Black Edition..!!!



## Ryuden (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Recently I acquired an Aquadive Bronze Black Edition (non applied markers) and I am happy to be a part of The Dive Machine gang!

I was infected by the bronze craze (bronze metal curiosity) and I need to get one urgently or this disease will escalate into something unimaginable; a big big hole in my pocket. You see, I am a big big Panerai fan and being a Risti, I am so in love with the Bronzo Pam 382 but the price tag is light years beyond my reach. So...no Panerai Bronzo.

Then another intriguing brand came up with another nicely patina bronze piece which makes a very good substitute to Panerai Bronze; Ennebi. However, I wasn't sure if I would want to spend that kind of $$$$ for something that I was in because of curiosity. It is a magnificent piece nevertheless.

Suddenly the local watch community was buzzing with a more affordable bronze piece, Helson Sharkdiver. For the amount of $$$$, nothing can beat this. It seems to be the most affordable bronze out there. Looks like we have a winner!!! But...as the hours turns to days, weeks and months...I still have yet to purchase any!

There seems to be something missing...

And then...I found the ONE...!

*AQUADIVE Bathyscaphe Bronze Black Edition* !

I contacted Aquadive and inquire about their new release and their responds was nothing less than excellent. Though there are instances where miscommunication took place but in the end all turns out well. I was hoping to received it before my military training and was looking forward to wear it during shooting range but Ben explained to me why it wont be possible as they need to spend time for quality control and regulations which they take very seriously. And I found out from Ben that for this model, the dial finishing was done by hand and only a handful in Germany who still master this craftsmanship and one of them works for Aquadive! And knowing that this crafting is dying as everything now is done by machines makes me appreciate the dial more.

And the best part is...PRICE! For the amount of $$$$ , close to the price of an Asian make Bronze piece, I get the best of everything; A Swiss/Germany Bronze watch!

Introducing my new Dive Machine...

The Package, waiting for me...










Whats that? A CD with a nice Aquadive Cover...










The Black Box...










And inside...A nice gloss box, warranty card and certification of regulations done on the watch...










The Bronze...! Comes with a pair of spare spring bars...










It has been 4 days now and I managed to snap a couple more pictures... Enjoy.

The painted dial...beautiful...


















Halfway Mark...No #50 / 100 pieces...










Excellent craftsmanship...equivalent to the BIG brands...if not better!





































Nice Lume...










Signed Buckle...










Wrist shot...










I am enjoying this piece and overall, this is the best bronze out there in terms of $$$$ worth. This is definitely a keeper!

Thank you for making it this far.

Cheers.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

Still waiting for mine. Absolutely the sweetest bronze watch on the market...


----------



## jeff wilson (Sep 3, 2010)

Now that is nice


----------



## jaybob (Jun 26, 2009)

I didn't even know there was a 'N' Version? Really miss my Brown/Bronze Aquadive. Love this version.


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

It is absolutely gorgeous! Literally very beautiful! 

I have been eyeing on Aquadive timepieces since I saw them at divers and other sub forums. The bezel, the depth between crystal and the dial, the case shape are fantastic, indeed.

What movement is used on this model, and on other models?

Wear it in the best of health . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

Here are the technical specs. on the movement:

Swiss made ETA 2836 movement, hours, minutes, sweep second, self-winding mechanism with ball bearing rotor, stop second device regulator system, ETACHRON and regulator corrector, 28.800 vibrations per hour, 4 Hz, 25m



serdal23 said:


> It is absolutely gorgeous! Literally very beautiful!
> 
> I have been eyeing on Aquadive timepieces since I saw them at divers and other sub forums. The bezel, the depth between crystal and the dial, the case shape are fantastic, indeed.
> 
> ...


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Congrats my friend. Welcome to the Fam!


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

Looks great, congrats.


----------



## skin diver (Nov 26, 2011)

Good move!! Welcome to the club.


----------



## jeff wilson (Sep 3, 2010)

Now that is a fantastic watch love it


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

CONGRATS...it is a GORGEOUS one you got there. I too am a recent Aquadive club member (BS 100 DLC) and have also lusted for my first bronze watch and I tell ya, I think the AD bronzo is prob my fav as well. 

Enjoy it and thanks for the pics and making me lust for it even more!!


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

Did get shortly afterwards and love it, got the brown version with the bronze caseback.


----------



## centaur (Jun 3, 2010)

W. C. Bartlett said:


> Did get shortly afterwards and love it, got the brown version with the bronze caseback.


Are they shipping these bronze Ns with stainless steel casebacks as well?


----------

